# ÁREA DE LAZER > Mergulho >  1º e 2º Festival de Video Subaquático - VideoDigiSub 08

## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Ba tarde

O "Bilhas" fórum de mergulho nosso parceiro, anunciou o seguinte:




> Liquid Breathing,
> 
> A APDM/Forum Mergulho promove pela primeira vez em Portugal o 1º Festival de Vídeo Subaquático - VideoDigiSub 08
> As inscrições estão abertas até 29 de Fevereiro de 2008, com entrega de trabalhos até 31 de Março e projecção dos mesmos a decorrer durante a ExpoSub 2008.
> 
> Para mais informações, a página www.videodigisub.com tem a informação necessária.
> Poderão consultar também o link http://www.forum-mergulho.com/t12132.html onde está publicado a Ficha de Inscrição e Regulamento.
> 
> A APDM/Fórum Mergulho gostaria de contar com a presença de todos os interessados, desejando boa sorte a todos.
> Contamos com a vossa inscrição, sabendo que os vídeos produzidos, servirão para promover a actividade, dando a conhecer a qualidade já existente em Portugal no campo da recolha e pós edição de imagens.


parece-me ser o momento de "tirar do baú" vídeos como os que o Rui Ferreira De Almeida nos apresentou

[media]http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/data/534/P1010221.MOV[/media]

[media]http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/data/534/P1010268.MOV[/media]
ou então estes aqui do magnifico tópico Red Sea 2007 			 			( 1 2 3 4 5 ... Ultima Página)

que o Júlio filmou e de que podem ler aqui na página 12 

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=8462&page=12



Alguém tem vídeos e quer concorrer  :SbQuestion2:  Fica a sugestão :SbOk3: 

Atenciosamente 
Pedro Nuno (Liquid Breathing)

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Ba tarde

O "Bilhas" fórum de mergulho nosso parceiro acabou de anunciar o II festival de Vídeo Subaquático





> * 	VideoDigiSub08* 
> 
> 
> 
>  *II Festival de Video Subaquático*
> A *APDM/Fórum de  		Mergulho* em parceria com o *PORTISUB* - Clube de Mergulho de  		Portimão vai organizar o II VideoDigiSub-Portimão 2008. 
> Este evento está integrado na "*Semana  		da Imagem Subaquática*" organizada em
>       Portimão entre 17 e 26 de Outubro de 2008. 
> A "Semana da Imagem Subaquática" é um  		projecto dedicado exclusivamente ao
> ...


Não sei se alguém cá do reefforum concorreu ao primeiro festival...espero que sim...pode agora concorrer ao segundo festival até à data limite de 15 de Setembro próximo (ver o regulamento). 
Atenciosamente 
Pedro "Liquid Breathing" Nuno
P.S.: Júlio, uma vez que essencialmente fizeste filmes desta ultima vez no Mar Vermelho, que tal concorreres.... :yb665:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Ba tarde
Ora aqui está mais um programa cultural e técnico a não perder...




> * 			Semana da Imagem Subaquatica de Portimão* 
> 
>  * 					Uma semana cheia de actividades!*
>  
>  * 					Uma semana inteira dedicada ao mergulho e à imagem  					subaquática*
> O                    *PORTISUB* e a                    *APDM/Fórum de Mergulho*,  					com apoio da C*âmara Municipal de Portimão*  					e do *Museu Municipal de Portimão*,  					com o patrocinio do *Hotel Jupiter* e *Subnauta* apresentam uma  					semana inteira dedicada ao mergulho e à imagem subaquática.                    
> A  					Semana da Imagem Subaquática de Portimão conta com  					actividades temáticas variadas, tais como: 
> Workshops e  					Apresentações: do video à fotografia, alguns dos melhores  					especialistas Exposição de  					Fotografias: Best of Fotodigisub 2007 FotoDigiSub:  					última etapa e entrega de prémos VideoDigiSub:  					2ªedição com excelentes prize moneys !!                    
> 					O Programa para esta semana em cheio é o seguinte:                    
> ...


Atenciosamente 
Pedro "Liquid Breathing" Nuno

----------

